
A GLIMPSE of the Galaxy - mkempe
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/mostly-mute-monday-a-glimpse-of-the-galaxy-f13889264e35
======
mkempe
Source:
[http://www.spitzer.caltech.edu/images/5762](http://www.spitzer.caltech.edu/images/5762)

"A new, zoomable panorama from NASA's Spitzer Space Telescope shows us our
galaxy's plane all the way around us in infrared light. The 360-degree mosaic
comes primarily from the GLIMPSE360 project, which stands for Galactic Legacy
Infrared Mid-Plane Survey Extraordinaire. It consists of more than 2 million
snapshots taken in infrared light over 10 years, beginning in 2003 when
Spitzer launched."

